# Oregon law for unmanaged horses?



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

So my best friends parents just moved into a place on 80 acres. Their neighbors, have about the same amount of property and it runs parallel to her parents. They share a fence line actually, a horrible horrible excuse for fencing I would say. The majority of it is barely standing still. These neighbors have about 30+ head of horses. Some seem friendly, but most are wild. There are at least 8 stallions that she has counted on the property. All running loose in the same pasture and inbreeding like crazy. The horses are mostly all under weight and look like they haven't seen a vet or farrier in at least 5 years or longer. These horses used to be on my friends parents property, before they were moved to the other side of the fence. Her parents have already found 2 dead horses in their pastures. One was very young (under 3 by teeth guess) and the other is still mostly intact and doesn't appear to be very old either :/ 
The thing is, the horses have enough room, they are fed about twice a week (guessing) and they have access to water from a creek I believe. So is there anything that can be done? It's bad enough that these horses are dying, but the sheriff and animal control said that they've had multiple calls about these ppl over the years and there isn't anything that they can do. I just don't know if I believe that. If it is true, can someone explain why?
In a way, it's neat to see horses that are wild. But on the other hand...some of these mares still have baby teeth of their own with one foal on the ground and another on the way any day.
It just seems so crazy to me.


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

You might try researching on-line Oregon statues for keeping stallions. Here in Washington there are some specific requirements for fencing and legal responsibilities. Wouldn't solve the whole problem, but would do away with the inbreeding issue. If law enforcement at your location is anything like around here, they are the worst source of information regarding the law. Too busy coming up with excuses as to why they can't do anything. Find out what the law says, then quote it to the sheriff and tell them to do their job. Works around here.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Depending on the county, I've heard that getting starving horses help can be harder than pulling teeth in Oregon.

Where abouts are they located? 
For instance, in the Eagle Creek/Estacada area there are a few "known" horse abusers/neglecters that just continue to do their thing solely because AC doesn't want to deal with it.
Anyway, depending on where they are, unfortunately there might not be a whole lot they can do. 

A good place to ask about what can be done might be on Facebook, in the "Oregon Horse Forum" group. They have lots of rescue connections and are generally pretty helpful with these sorts of cases. They're pretty ignorant about other things but rescue and laws is a really strong point. :lol:


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome advice guys!! Thank you. And I'll be looking up that fb group wallaby. Thank you for your advice!! They're in Jackson county
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

